# Lazetic: servono ancora una decina di giorni.



## admin (18 Febbraio 2022)

Come riportato da Pioli, per vedere Lazetic in gruppo serviranno ancora una decina di giorni. 

*Le parole del tecnico QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...a-milan-18-febbraio-2022.113078/#post-2559746


----------



## gabri65 (18 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pioli, per vedere Lazetic in gruppo serviranno ancora una decina di giorni.
> 
> *Le parole del tecnico QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...a-milan-18-febbraio-2022.113078/#post-2559746



Cioè, manco gli astronauti che partono per le missioni nello spazio fanno un training del genere.

Mah.


----------



## emamilan99 (18 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pioli, per vedere Lazetic in gruppo serviranno ancora una decina di giorni.
> 
> *Le parole del tecnico QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...a-milan-18-febbraio-2022.113078/#post-2559746


ma è arrivato a pezzi e lo stanno rimontando come se fosse un puzzle? tra 10 giorni torna ibra, lezetic non giocherò mai


----------



## admin (18 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pioli, per vedere Lazetic in gruppo serviranno ancora una decina di giorni.
> 
> *Le parole del tecnico QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...a-milan-18-febbraio-2022.113078/#post-2559746



O è davvero a pezzi (ma a quel punto, perchè prenderlo a gennaio?) o è scarso e stanno aspettando l'estate per mandarlo in prestito da qualche parte.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Febbraio 2022)

18 anni raga, ma pensavate che lo avrebbero buttato nella mischia?


----------



## Alkampfer (18 Febbraio 2022)

per ottenere la modalità eremitica serve tempo e concentrazione.


----------



## Swaitak (18 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pioli, per vedere Lazetic in gruppo serviranno ancora una decina di giorni.
> 
> *Le parole del tecnico QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...a-milan-18-febbraio-2022.113078/#post-2559746


ma manco in primavera si può provare?


----------



## Djici (18 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> O è davvero a pezzi (ma a quel punto, perchè prenderlo a gennaio?) o è scarso e stanno aspettando l'estate per mandarlo in prestito da qualche parte.


Io spero sempre che sia stato preso a gennaio per anticipare la concorrenza.


----------



## Mika (18 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> O è davvero a pezzi (ma a quel punto, perchè prenderlo a gennaio?) o è scarso e stanno aspettando l'estate per mandarlo in prestito da qualche parte.


Il suo campionato è finito a Dicembre, è arrivato che a fine Gennaio, non ha allenamenti da Dicembre, è come se stesse facendo il ritiro pre-stagione. Pensavate davvero che a Febbraio lo mettessero in campo con 0 forma fisica?


----------



## Gamma (18 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pioli, per vedere Lazetic in gruppo serviranno ancora una decina di giorni.
> 
> *Le parole del tecnico QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...a-milan-18-febbraio-2022.113078/#post-2559746



Che si prendesse tutto il tempo che serve, meglio averlo in campo al 100% che al 60% per poi essere bollato come "bidone" alla prima palla persa.

Abbiamo Giroud, Rebic e tra un po' Ibra, numericamente potremmo reggere queste partite anche senza Lazetic (parlo al condizionale perché con noi non si sa mai).


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> O è davvero a pezzi (ma a quel punto, perchè prenderlo a gennaio?) o è scarso e stanno aspettando l'estate per mandarlo in prestito da qualche parte.


A prescindere dal fatto che sia scarso o meno, se a giugno arriva belotti secondo me verrà prestato in giro sicuramente.

Non ha senso tenerlo qua per non farlo giocare mai o al limite usarlo con la primavera.


----------



## numero 3 (18 Febbraio 2022)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> A prescindere dal fatto che sia scarso o meno, se a giugno arriva belotti secondo me verrà prestato in giro sicuramente.
> 
> Non ha senso tenerlo qua per non farlo giocare mai o al limite usarlo con la primavera.



Ibra Giroud e Belotti?
Come MINIMO deve rimanere e saremo pure scoperti , convinto di fare una stagione senza un infortunio dei 3?
( Rebic e Leao non li considero centravanti)


----------



## diavolo (18 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Il suo campionato è finito a Dicembre, è arrivato che a fine Gennaio, non ha allenamenti da Dicembre, è come se stesse facendo il ritiro pre-stagione. Pensavate davvero che a Febbraio lo mettessero in campo con 0 forma fisica?


I suoi ex compagni hanno già ripreso il campionato eh... La Stella Rossa si è radunata per riprendere gli allenamenti il 13 gennaio. Cosa ha fatto il ragazzo in tutto questo tempo?Anche per Messias abbiamo atteso un mese e mezzo per vederlo in campo.L'unica spiegazione sulla condizione è che abbiamo preso 2 fuori rosa all'ultimo minuto per tappare i buchi.


----------



## Nevergiveup (18 Febbraio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> I suoi ex compagni hanno già ripreso il campionato eh... La Stella Rossa si è radunata per riprendere gli allenamenti il 13 gennaio. Cosa ha fatto il ragazzo in tutto questo tempo?Anche per Messias abbiamo atteso un mese e mezzo per vederlo in campo.L'unica spiegazione sulla condizione è che abbiamo preso 2 fuori rosa all'ultimo minuto per tappare i buchi.


O forse semplicemente il nostro staff prevede un allineamento al resto della rosa sul piano atletico che richiede qualche settimana? Perchè cercare problemi anche dove non ce ne sono, ogni tanto qui dentro sembra ci siano dei gufi appollaiati ad aspettare la minima occasione utile per lanciare qualche frecciata al veleno ai nostri...


----------



## sampapot (18 Febbraio 2022)

ma è possibile che ogni nuovo acquisto sia sempre in ritardo di condizione? che ha fatto finora?


----------



## Corpsegrinder (18 Febbraio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Perchè cercare problemi anche dove non ce ne sono, ogni tanto qui dentro sembra ci siano dei gufi appollaiati ad aspettare la minima occasione utile per lanciare qualche frecciata al veleno ai nostri...


Pazzesco oh, le polemiche per un ragazzino di 18 anni.
I tifosi della Fiorentina manco lo conoscevano Vlahovic quando aveva 18 anni, qua invece sta partendo lo psicodramma per un ragazzino che è tre settimane fa


----------



## Miro (18 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pioli, per vedere Lazetic in gruppo serviranno ancora una decina di giorni.
> 
> *Le parole del tecnico QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...a-milan-18-febbraio-2022.113078/#post-2559746



Lazetic in questo momento:


----------



## UDG (18 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Il suo campionato è finito a Dicembre, è arrivato che a fine Gennaio, non ha allenamenti da Dicembre, è come se stesse facendo il ritiro pre-stagione. Pensavate davvero che a Febbraio lo mettessero in campo con 0 forma fisica?


Bravissimo. Poi se si fosse infortunato, la colpa è dei preparatori e di Pioli


----------



## diavolo (18 Febbraio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> O forse semplicemente il nostro staff prevede un allineamento al resto della rosa sul piano atletico che richiede qualche settimana? Perchè cercare problemi anche dove non ce ne sono, ogni tanto qui dentro sembra ci siano dei gufi appollaiati ad aspettare la minima occasione utile per lanciare qualche frecciata al veleno ai nostri...


Le mie sono solo considerazioni non faccio il tifo per il dirigente x o il giocatore y. A me in questo contesto frega solo del Milan.


----------



## diavolo (18 Febbraio 2022)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Pazzesco oh, le polemiche per un ragazzino di 18 anni.
> I tifosi della Fiorentina manco lo conoscevano Vlahovic quando aveva 18 anni, qua invece sta partendo lo psicodramma per un ragazzino che è tre settimane fa


Se una settimana fa a Giroud fosse venuto un raffreddore avresti visto Krunic falso nueve.


----------



## Jino (18 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> O è davvero a pezzi (ma a quel punto, perchè prenderlo a gennaio?) o è scarso e stanno aspettando l'estate per mandarlo in prestito da qualche parte.



Pellegri aveva liberato il posto. Questo ragazzo era sul taccuino dei nostri scout da parecchio tempo, era già stato approvato, si è presentata l'occasione e l'hanno preso. Ma non perchè ci servisse, l'hanno preso perchè credono in lui per un progetto ben più ampio. Poi se sarà da Milan o meno lo vedremo sopratutto la prossima stagione, per questa lasciamolo in pace, è qui per adattarsi.


----------

